# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Bot] Key Spammer

## kabman

I was searching around for a good key spamming program and I found this old one in the WoW Section thought I would bring it over here. 
I DID NOT MAKE THIS PROGRAM. Drakefish is the writer of this wonderful program. Anyways thought I would share it with everyone.

*Virus Total:*
Virus Total Analysis

*Download:*
Dropbox - _KeysSpam.exe 


Its really easy to set up.
1. Choose the ESO window.
2. Click add or edit.
3. Pick a key you want it to spam.
4. Put how much time it should wait before it pushes the next key. 1000ms is 1 second.

----------


## Oggy2k5

What would this be good for?

----------


## xmanx

i think open dungeon boss farm and loot.. use 1,2,3,E key and fill bags  :Smile:

----------


## kabman

I personally use it to sit in front of elites and kill them when they spawn without having to be attentive.

----------


## darkkinght

you can do this with a good keyboard , and or mouse and it is way less likely to get you ban just set your spam to a 250+ or you will keep getting dc'ed

----------


## legitox

Anyone know how you can use this to farm while minimized playing dota or something? Whenever I alt tab it gets rid of the target redicules and wont attack anything.

----------


## VladoPunk

yes please if any one know how to make it work on minimized please tell us

----------


## Kryptus

I've never used anything like this, so be patient.

1. How do I use?
2. Is there a way to get banned using the spammer?
3. What speed should I do it at? (I'm likely going to wait in front of Ebonthread or a Wolf and just spam collect/spam kill.
4. How do I get it to work? I ran it with ESO open and it's not on the window list...

Thanks.

----------


## charlesepp

using this stock market you can get How to make investments OUTSIDE of the stock market.

----------


## d88catalin

this program is wonderful but now xtrap is closing it.
do you know a possible fix>?




> I was searching around for a good key spamming program and I found this old one in the WoW Section thought I would bring it over here. 
> I DID NOT MAKE THIS PROGRAM. Drakefish is the writer of this wonderful program. Anyways thought I would share it with everyone.
> 
> *Virus Total:*
> Virus Total Analysis
> 
> *Download:*
> Dropbox - _KeysSpam.exe 
> 
> ...

----------


## datk4ebd

Do you still have this software? The download link is broken.

----------


## c4rbs

> Do you still have this software? The download link is broken.


stupid, why revive this shit

----------

